# Magic Mountain 12/21/13 Opening er, closing...er......day



## reefer (Dec 21, 2013)

Whenever I pulled in and saw the carnage, it was one of those WTF moments. How could things have melted this quick. Wasn’t even sure if they were going to open. There is a lot more snow down here in the flatlands than at Magic. It was balmy, breezy and overcast at 7:45, much like April.

Headed in to get the scoop. It was game on and the Black would be spinning. Skied the one snowmaking route of Magic Carpet, Trick, Wand, Show Off from 8:30 to 1:30. Started off firm, but softened more every run. Great day to make leg burning GS turns. Nothing else was in play, even the low angle East side stuff. Someone took a blow torch to Magic. There were very few people there.

The one route down is in good shape until Show off. Very thin and melted out in a couple spots today. Hence the closing for Sunday. They must have had some snowmaking issues and the storm probably delayed them even more.  Looked like they were finishing up some major excavating on pipe between lots A & B.

I understand the no-go Friday. The hill couldn’t have taken two days. Today at least some instructors, patrol, and ski team groups got on the hill for a while together. I had fun today. 

Magic depends on Ma Nature, no way around that right now, and again she was a bitch……………………
To give us that snow then turn immediately into April was a cruel joke.

Anyway, hopefully they can get that run open for the 26th. I wouldn’t expect anything else open in the near future until we get some more snow, they have their hands full resurfacing the lower section of the one route they have now. Snow guns were lined up.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 21, 2013)

This is sad. Was really pulling for Magic to get a strong start.


----------



## Judder (Dec 21, 2013)

Shit. That. Is. Bad.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2013)

Disappointing.    I have plans to be therewith the family next Sunday....was initially hoping for at minimum the East side snowmaking route and Wizard/Talisman the west side routes.
Now I should be happy it seems if they get Show Off cleaned up.       Magic is a ton of fun but I often wonder how much long term/New customer momentum is stalled when it's nearly Xmas and they have 1 thin route going.   For the skier/family who has heard about magic but never been there it's hard to justify a visit at this point.
We will be there either Sunday or maybe New yrs Eve ready to have fun regardless.
Nice report and pics reefer.   Gives a good albeit sobering perspective on where Magic is right now.

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2013)

Silver lining is that the snowmaking pond should be replenished and starting Tuesday the next 10 nights look good to blow every night if they can.

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2013)

The steeps don't surprise me.  If they can get the east side fixed, with blues and greens that would be great.  That's where the money is...


----------



## Tin (Dec 22, 2013)

This is heartbreaking, they were planning to open Thursday with all but a few trails closed.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 22, 2013)

That looks really sad compared to the amount of snow I saw at Stratton across the valley just 7 days ago


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stratton has quite the snow making operation. That's the only thing that really impressed me about the place. When I was at Stratton Dec 4th there was absolutely no snow on the southwest peak of Magic. It's pretty upsetting. Really love Magic, hopefully we have a slamming January.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 22, 2013)

I hate the sight of melting snow, especially when it's almost January, that is really depressing. I hope magic can pull through


----------



## PAEttari (Dec 23, 2013)

man that really sucks.. to get all that snow and have it washed away by rain and warm weather is a real kick in the junk. definately need to invest in snow making infrastructure (pond/pumps). Someone mentioned Stratton.. hard to compare as they have uber dollars and they can blow snow every day for the entire season without blinking (as long as there is water in the pond) they have a super-system there, tens of millions invested in that snow making operation. I wish Magic could have something like that, just not realistic.. They will pull through... MRG must be in trouble as well...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 23, 2013)

Mostly it sucks for those who invested in season passes.  I have friends who ski whaleback that are in the same boat.  Nowhere to ski (without shelling out big bucks for holiday rates)!  I want to ski magic, but I can wait....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, just wow. Horrible. It's like a murder scene.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 23, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Stratton has quite the snow making operation. That's the only thing that really impressed me about the place. When I was at Stratton Dec 4th there was absolutely no snow on the southwest peak of Magic. It's pretty upsetting. Really love Magic, hopefully we have a slamming January.



I wasn't trying to compare snowmaking, but rather the amount of snow that has melted based on the natural snowfall I saw last weekend (18"+)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 27, 2013)

Has Magic been doing any snowmaking the last few days?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2013)

They recovered Trick to ShowOff and I'm hearing they will be moving over to Upper Wizard/Talisman soon. I'll be there on Monday and can report back.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2013)

today's report


----------

